# Military alarm clock.



## IKE (Apr 20, 2022)

The veterans here that have gone through basic training can relate........


----------



## jerry old (Apr 20, 2022)

I had forgotten just how unpleasant boot camp was, especially the garbage can beating episodes.


----------



## oldman (Apr 21, 2022)

Oh, yes. The famous banging on the galvanized garbage can at 5 in the morning while on the Island.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 21, 2022)

Love it. Of course, after Vietnam, I became a drill Sargent and was the pounder of cans.   (oh yeah, wake ups were at 4 am.)


----------



## oldman (Apr 21, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Love it. Of course, after Vietnam, I became a drill Sargent and was the pounder of cans.   (oh yeah, wake ups were at 4 am.)


Do you remember what the DI said while he was banging on the can?


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 30, 2022)

Yeah: Bang Bang Bang.....GTFU...........


----------



## squatting dog (May 1, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Yeah: Bang Bang Bang.....GTFU...........


 What he said.


----------



## Been There (May 24, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Yeah: Bang Bang Bang.....GTFU...........


Oh, no. That's too nice. My Sergeant would scream, "DROP YOUR C--KS AND GRAB YOU SOCKS!!"


----------



## Lawrence (May 24, 2022)

In basic training I was a squad leader and was the only squad leader that made it through basic training without being demoted. What I did was help the men in my squad when they needed or wanted help.


----------

